# Tiny bites



## Flow007 (Jan 20, 2003)

Lately, my cats been giving me tiny bites on my hand or arm. It doesn't draw blood, he just gives a small bite and holds on for a second or two and lets go. What's he doing? :?


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

It sounds like your kitty really loves you. He's showing you his affection if its not causing blood. Sometimes kitties gently bite a hold of their owners skin and hold on for a few seconds. Your getting cat kisses


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Flow007 said:


> Lately, my cats been giving me tiny bites on my hand or arm. It doesn't draw blood, he just gives a small bite and holds on for a second or two and lets go. What's he doing? :?


I once saw a show on polar bears where these 2 cubs had gripped each other very lightly with their teeth as a sign of closeness and affection. They let out these little "purring" sort of sounds. It is definitely a sign of love. Max does it to my chin all the time, he almost always draws blood....which is my fault because I let him do it too long...ah, no worse than my poor shaving abilities leave me.


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

how sweet.....

my little girl kneads on me (my breast?????? why that area I don't know, but occasionally it can be painful if her nails aren't trimmed. OUCH

all gestures of love.


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

Flow007 said:


> Lately, my cats been giving me tiny bites on my hand or arm. It doesn't draw blood, he just gives a small bite and holds on for a second or two and lets go. What's he doing? :?


My kitten Hayley does this as well. I hope lexxie109 is correct.


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

Flow007 said:


> Lately, my cats been giving me tiny bites on my hand or arm. It doesn't draw blood, he just gives a small bite and holds on for a second or two and lets go. What's he doing? :?


my cat does this too, and i know it's affection, but if i let him do it, he starts to _chew_ my finger


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I cat used to do that, and he drooled a lot too during petting.

Drooling is from being taken away from their mother to early (petting is a reminder of being cleaned by their mother, and the drooling is because they're getting reader to suckle).

I assume the "biting" is your cat attempting to suckle (they have to slightly squeeze the nipple to get the milk out).


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

catwoman said:


> how sweet.....
> 
> my little girl kneads on me (my breast?????? why that area I don't know, but occasionally it can be painful if her nails aren't trimmed. OUCH
> 
> all gestures of love.


Kneeding is another kitten trait. Our taking care of cats puts them in like a perpetual kitten state.

*Petting:* They like petting because it is assumed this reminds them of their mother's tongue grooming them.

*Kneeding:* Before kitten suckle, they have to stimulate the milk production in the mother. They do this by "kneeding" the mother stomach (he breasts). It may just be coincidence your cat is doing it to your breasts - maybe not! 

*Hello Meow:* If you've ever notice your cat will meow hello when you (or it) enter the room (it's offen kind of half purr, and it raises in pitch at the end) that's exactly what it's doing - kittens make this sound to their mother to announce that they're there (cats in the wild stop this after the are old enough to live on their own).


----------



## pets4me (Mar 11, 2003)

I have say that I feel this is nothing more then missbehaviour and they need to be stopped from doing this so it doesn't get more aggressive. A mother cat quickly punishishes her kittens if they start biting too hard. Just like children, kittens and pups need to be taught what is acceptable behaviour. As in small puppies the bites start out as play but as they get older their play can get rougher and the bites more serious, same in small kittens. It is up to you how far you want to let this behaviour go. If you don't want it to go too far.... when the kitten starts to bite your arm and you don't it to, pick it up saying a firm "NO" and place the kitten on the floor or away from you. This will be a negative action for the kitten as it loves to be with you. Won't take long for the kitten to figure out that biting will cause it to be placed away from you.


----------

